# عسورة المياه



## مهندسة بصراوية (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على تقرير عن عسورة المياه وكيفية حساب العسورة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عسر_المياه
و
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_hardness

وأرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف المرفق الذي يشرح بشكل مفصل جدا عن الموضوع ...


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*فحص العسرة*

السلام عليكم
مرفق الطريقة للفحص واي استفسار انا مستعد 
وبتوفيق الله
Hardness test
Summary of method
Total hardness is measured by titration of the test water adjusted to approximately ph 10 with sodium ethylene diamine tetra-acetate (EDTA ) using Eriochrome Black T as an indicator.
This method is applied to water containing more than 0.1 mg of CaCO3.
Reagents
Ammonium chloride – ammonium hydroxide buffer solution : dissolve 67.5 g of ammonium chloride (NH4Cl ) in 570 ml of ammonium hydroxide , dilute to 1 L with water .
Eriochrome Black T ( EBT ) indicator : dissolve 0.5 g of EBT in 100 ml of methyl alcohol .
M/1000 EDTA solution
Potassium cyanide ( 10 % w/v ) 
Procedsure
Put 50 ml of test water into a 250 ml conical beaker , add 2 or 3 drops of KCN solution , 1 ml of reagent (1) and 1 or 2 drops of EBT indicator.
Titrate with m/100 EDTA standard solution stirring continuously until the color change from red to blue
Calculation
H= a x 1000/I
Where 
H : total hardness
a : ml of m/100 EDTA
I : ml of test water​


----------

